#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Rückenschmerzen bei jedem aufstehen >

## Dany

Hallo ihr lieben, ich habe seit knapp einer Woche ein kleines Problem: ich habe anfangs nur geknackt wenn ich aufstehe (Bereich der lws) und habe das auch dem vertretungsarzt (meiner ist leider in urlaub) erzählt aber der meinte solang es nicht wehtut sei es nicht schlimm.seit gestern tut es allerdings weh und wenn ich aufstehe und mich aufrichten will ist es mit Schmerzen verbunden und knackt so laut das man es hören kann.jetzt mache ich mit natürlich Gedanken. Ich bin erst 21,arbeite aber seit 4 Jahren in der Altenpflege und habe recht häufig mit Rückenschmerzen zu kämpfen ( auch durch meine große Oberweite bedingt) die aber meistens genauso schnell verschwinden wie sie kommen.aber diesmal mache ich mir wirklich sorgen. Könnt ihr mir helfen?? Liebe Grüße,dany

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Dany,
Altenpflege ist ein Knochenjob, weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung. Lass dir mal den Rücken genauestens von einem guten Orthopäden untersuchen, ggf. ein MRT machen. Und mach dringend Krankengymnastik, das hilft, um Gelenke und Wirbelsäule zu stabilisieren, auch deren Stoffwechsel wird aktiviert. Auch um deine Oberweite auszubalancieren hilft die fachgerechte Durchführung der KG. Ich hoffe, du achtest zudem auf rückenschonende Arbeitsweise und nutzt die vorhandenen Hilfsmittel. Du bist noch zu jung, um dir deinen Rücken zu ruinieren.
L. G. und gute Besserung! Nachtigall

----------


## unglücksrabe

kann nachtigall nur recht geben. ordentlich untersuchen lassen und dann dringend muskalaufbautraining machen. mit einer gut ausgebildeten muskulatur kannst du deine rückenschmerzen stark verbessern. 
liebe grüße
sarah

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Dany,
meinst du jedes Aufstehen, auch von einem Stuhl, oder aus dem Bett? Wenn es nur morgens nach dem Aufstehen weh tut, dann denk mal drüber nach, was für eine Matratze du hast. Das ist nämlich auch sehr wichtig.
L. G. Nachtigall

----------

